# Nice Used Troxel Tricycle Seat



## ridingtoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Just happened across this one and time runs out later today: http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-VINTAGE-TROXEL-SEAT-/220813716763?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336985ed1b

Would look great on a 1950s trike, especially a Midwest tricycle of the time which several of them took this exact style seat. I've got a mid/late '50s Midwest with one of these crashrail seats on it.

Dave


----------



## chitown (Jul 18, 2011)

Sure is a better deal than this one...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-TROXEL-...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb7da4485


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 18, 2011)

I know...I saw that one listed. Some sellers really have their head up in the clouds, like lots of rust = antique and very high value. If they took the time to price similar seats in much better shape they'd see how far out in left field they are with their pricing. Looks like that seat would almost disintegrate the first time it was sat on.

Dave


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 18, 2011)

Hahaha this made me laugh pretty Hard.

Thanks


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 18, 2011)

chitown said:


> Sure is a better deal than this one...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-TROXEL-...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb7da4485







Hahaha this made me laugh pretty Hard!


Thanks


----------



## Iverider (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, but the $300 seat was recovered from the Titanic!


----------

